# Teaser Video!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok so I have a buddy that farms in SW ND, I was suppost to be out there hunting all week.... But because of all of this snow I was unable to get out there. He doesn't hunt, and his dad is starting to get pizzed about all of the seed, and feed they are eating. They have all of there land open with ask to enter signs. They just want to know who is hunting!

Anyways, he emailed me this tonight, saying they are fresh out of pheasants! They find birds dead daily from them flying into the grain bins, you actually see one do it in the video, that is why his dog comes back with a rooster. Crazy!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

He has a few pheasants around his place. I can't believe they just run into the grain bins.


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

Im surprised they just run into the grain bins, but then again they need to find food. How far in SW nd is that Mike? I go out hunting in Bowman County a few times throughout the year.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know pheasants are dumb but not that dumb. I guess a person can learn something new everyday.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Not that bad a video. I bet if someone were on the outside of the trees videoing they would see a few coming out. The pheasants are definitely in the yards alright. You would be surprised to know that a lot of pheasants hit grain bins. The bins that take the most out are the white seed hopper tanks though. I have a feeling they blend in with the snow and the pheasants try to fly through them. Whenever a snowstorm hits, you can always count of finding at least five birds dead trying to fly through the yard to try to get to the trees. We also have a lot of power lines casualties as well out here. They just fly into them when a little snow is in the air. Awesome video seems like it would be easy to get a limit in there, but I am sure that would be a challenge the way they were flushing.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

I WISH WE HAD THAT PROBLEM HERE IN WISCONSIN LOL


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, they fly into the white bins. I was making fun of him for the film, saying it was the Blair-witch project of pheasant films. The best part is when he runs out the end of the belt and the whole crp field lifts off!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Dang, I got here too late! Video is gone.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

How can we late-comers view the vid? What is its title on YouTube?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

takethekids said:


> How can we late-comers view the vid? What is its title on YouTube?


Sorry!


----------

